# ألحان فترة اسبوع الالام والى القيامة ... ملفات روعة تحميل مباشر



## marcelino (14 مارس 2010)

أحد الشعانين:

(001) تأمل احد الشعانين
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 74642938/ c87c257/_ 001____.html
(002) محير احد الشعانين
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 74643966/ 2ef47c70/ _002____. html
(003) الجالس فوق الشاروبيم
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 74644736/ c4ca9d86/ _003____. html
(004) لحن إفلوجيمانوس
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 74646407/ 30af8801/ _004___.html
(005) مديحة داود المرتل
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 74646759/ a826ef1a/ _005____. html
(006) لحن اثفتى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 74649350/ 8e90ef34/ _006___.html
(007) بولس احد الزعف
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 74650386/ 92355276/ _007____. html
(008) انجيل صلاة التجنيز من يوم الاحد - يوحنا
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 74651622/ d1c0db6b/ _008_____ ___-_.html
(009) ثوك تاتى جوم 1
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 74652270/ 57054930/ _009_____ 1.html
(010) كى ايبرتو
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 74653889/ 1c6a0fe8/ _010___.html
(011) انجيل الساعة التاسعة من يوم الاحد - متى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 74654241/ 2e4475b9/ _011_____ ___-_.html
(012) ترنيمة إلهى إلهى كن قائدى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 74655684/ 4d2e0183/ _012_____ _.html
(013) انجيل الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم الاحد - متى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 74656047/ 6eaacc69/ _013_____ ____-_.html
(014) ترنيمة إذا أراد أحد
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 74656172/ 342f0112/ _014_____ .html
(015) مقدمة الطرح
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 74657077/ fd3bf8cf/ _015___.html
(016) نهاية الطرح
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 74657121/ 68edc388/ _016___.html
(017) ختام الطرح
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 74663023/ 4fe32514/ _017___.html
(018) لحن مقدمة العظة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 74658752/ e24b6811/ _018____. html
(019) عظة المحبة تستر كثرة من الخطايا - ابونا داود لمعى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 74659982/ e5c75c33/ _019_____ ___-___.html
(020) لحن ختام العظة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 74660855/ f567e8b0/ _020____. html
(021) لحن إبؤرو الحزاينى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 74662482/ 7dbe32b1/ _021____. html

************ ********* ********* ********* *******
************ ********* ********* ********* *******

يوم الاثنين الكبير:

(101) تأمل يوم الاثنين من البصخة المقدسة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 91576460/ 7e178fcf/ _101_____ __.html
(102) نبوات الساعة التاسعة من يوم الاثنين - سفر التكوين
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 91577357/ 76ad384f/ _102_____ ___-__.html
(103) ثوك تاتى جوم 2
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 91577747/ 68bfa1d2/ _103_____ 2.html
(104) كى ايبرتو
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 91580351/ 80493212/ _104___.html
(105) انجيل باكر من يوم الإثنين
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 91580935/ dce9d45b/ _105_____ _.html
(106) ترنيمة ملعونة ايتها الحية
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 91582397/ 6f9610a0/ _106_____ .html
(107) انجيل الساعة السادسة من يوم الاثنين
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 91583047/ 60c2b7d1/ _107_____ __.html
(108) ترنيمة لم ترى عين 1
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 91583798/ 409cc288/ _108_____ _1.html\
(109) انجيل الساعة التاسعة من يوم الاثنين
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 91584312/ f24e31fb/ _109_____ __.html
(110) ترنيمة لم ترى عين 2
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 91585248/ d69221f2/ _110_____ _2.html
(111) انجيل الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم الاثنين
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 91586159/ a87d3192/ _111_____ ___.html
(112) ترنيمة لم ترى عين 3
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 91586878/ e29d5809/ _112_____ _3.html
(113) مقدمة الطرح
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 91587845/ fbd1012/_ 113___.html
(114) نهاية الطرح
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 91587880/ d362ab91/ _114___.html
(115) ختام الطرح
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 91588644/ 2a471dd8/ _115___.html
(117) لحن إبؤرو الحزاينى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 91591007/ 93c793ee/ _117____. html

************ ********* ********* ********* *******
************ ********* ********* ********* *******

يوم الثلاثاء الكبير:

(201) تأمل يوم الثلاثاء من البصخة المقدسة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88785600/ afd6205e/ _201_____ __.html
(202) ثوك تاتى جوم 3
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88785600/ afd6205e/ _201_____ __.html
(203) كى ايبرتو
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88788706/ b51d3781/ _203___.html
(204) انجيل باكر من يوم الثلاثاء
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88790227/ e33a621/_ 204______ .html
(205) ترنيمة هانت هانت
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88791341/ 874a9c0/_ 205____.html
(206) انجيل الساعة الثالثة من يوم الثلاثاء
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88791696/ 257580c5/ _206_____ __.html
(207) ترنيمة ربنا تعالى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88791875/ 2861d1fb/ _207____. html
(208) انجيل الساعة السادسة من يوم الثلاثاء
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88793341/ a27d614b/ _208_____ __.html
(209) ترنيمة فى نصف الليل صراخ
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88795242/ 1fdd051a/ _209_____ _.html
(210) انجيل الساعة التاسعة من يوم الثلاثاء
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88796532/ 47662ab6/ _210_____ __.html
(211) ترنيمة علمنى انتظرك يا رب
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88808515/ f7ad7a00/ _211_____ _.html
(212) لحن بيك أثرونوس 1
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88808673/ 4ad2c6ea/ _212_____ 1.html
(213) لحن بيك أثرونوس 2
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88808720/ af6e0922/ _213_____ 2.html
(214) لحن بيك أثرونوس 3
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88809385/ 9a5eda9e/ _214_____ 3.html
(215) لحن بيك أثرونوس 4
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88811388/ 1c3ba77c/ _215_____ 4.html
(216) انجيل الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم الثلاثاء
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88813084/ bdc29d85/ _216_____ ___.html
(217) ترنيمة الوزنات
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88815058/ 24b1f03f/ _217___.html
(218) مقدمة الطرح
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88816126/ 9f3f8e26/ _218___.html
(219) نهاية الطرح
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88816173/ 92228eec/ _219___.html
(220) ختام الطرح
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88816853/ afc5d7e1/ _220___.html
(222) لحن إبؤرو الحزاينى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88818630/ 8ad77be4/ _222____. html

************ ********* ********* ********* *******
************ ********* ********* ********* *******

يوم الاربعاء الكبير:

(301) تأمل يوم الاربعاء من البصخة المقدسة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 92277202/ 569f7897/ _301_____ __.html
(302) ثوك تاتى جوم 4
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 92277399/ 114d7061/ _302_____ 4.html
(303) كى ايبرتو
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 92281674/ 508f2bb4/ _303___.html
(304) انجيل باكر من يوم الاربعاء
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 92282149/ 12e9bda1/ _304_____ _.html
(305) ترنيمة التجارب
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 92284458/ 5f552141/ _305___.html
(306) انجيل الساعة الثالثة من يوم الاربعاء
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 92286929/ c5c2dcc8/ _306_____ __.html
(307) ترنيمة صممت أذناى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 92290886/ b65b3588/ _307____. html
(308) انجيل الساعة السادسة من يوم الاربعاء
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 92291208/ 2c117034/ _308_____ __.html
(309) ترنيمة ها اتى بطيبى 1
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 92291401/ 5140b422/ _309_____ _1.html
(310) انجيل الساعة التاسعة من يوم الاربعاء
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 92291921/ 6bae45f3/ _310_____ __.html
(311) ترنيمة ها اتى بطيبى 2
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 92292125/ 70657fbc/ _311_____ _2.html
(312) انجيل الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم الاربعاء
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 92293078/ caddfa16/ _312_____ ___.html
(313) مقدمة الطرح
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 92293987/ d22bc0c7/ _313___.html
(314) نهاية الطرح
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 92294022/ caa8dff4/ _314___.html
(315) ختام الطرح
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 92294518/ 79ba7c2/_ 315___.html
(321) لحن إبؤرو الحزاينى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 92296291/ 19d84b60/ _321____. html

************ ********* ********* ********* *******



*خميس العهد:

(401) تأمل يوم خميس العهد
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95309418/ f7d89a72/ _401_____ .html
(402) ثوك تاتى جوم 5
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95356412/ 878eec4a/ _402_____ 5.html
(403) الابركسيس الحزينى 1
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95310318/ b2ffeacd/ _403____1. html
(404) الابركسيس الحزينى 2
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95312120/ 3e842dd9/ _404____2. html
(405) يهوذا يهوذا
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95313903/ 2314283c/ _405___.html
(406) لحن اجيوس الحزاينى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95316119/ e31751e9/ _406____. html
(407) انجيل باكر من يوم الخميس - لوقا
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95316605/ f6f53a06/ _407_____ ___-_.html
(408) ترنيمة الضربة الاخيرة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95317077/ eb8bd63a/ _408____. html
(409) ترنيمة وضع ربنا ثيابة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95317466/ 829e7f31/ _409_____ .html
(410) نبوات الساعة التاسعة من يوم الخميس - سفر التكوين
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95318045/ 76cbf483/ _410_____ ___-__.html
(411) قسمة 1
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95320746/ 6899e183/ _411___1. html
(412) انجيل الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم الخميس - يوحنا
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95321182/ 7f707141/ _412_____ ____-_.html
(413) ترنيمة فى حزن شديد
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95321383/ bf395b9/_ 413_____. html
(414) ثوك تاتى جوم 6
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95322703/ d6961883/ _414_____ 6.html
(415) انجيل الساعة الاولى من يوم ليلة الجمعة - يوحنا 1
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95359002/ c1ff6581/ _415_____ ____-__1. html
(416) ترنيمة قصة الحب العجيب 1
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95325996/ e07742f6/ _416_____ _1.html
(417) انجيل الساعة الاولى من يوم ليلة الجمعة - يوحنا 2
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95361321/ ea92badf/ _417_____ ____-__2. html
(418) ترنيمة قصة الحب العجيب 2
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95327305/ f22e558/_ 418______ 2.html
(419) انجيل الساعة الاولى من يوم ليلة الجمعة - يوحنا 3
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95489721/ 8a1ab435/ _419_____ ____-__3. html
(420) ترنيمة قصة الحب العجيب 3
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95330892/ ec66355a/ _420_____ _3.html
(421) انجيل الساعة الاولى من يوم ليلة الجمعة - يوحنا 4
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95363334/ 29eab79a/ _421_____ ____-__4. html
(422) ترنيمة قصة الحب العجيب 4
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95332761/ 53a2f799/ _422_____ _4.html
(423) انجيل الساعة الثالثة من ليلة الجمعة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95333146/ 43c11b6f/ _423_____ __.html
(424) ترنيمة امسك يدى وقدنى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95333516/ 39bf47f6/ _424_____ _.html
(425) انجيل الساعة السادسة من ليلة الجمعة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95334222/ 8d67fe10/ _425_____ __.html
(426) ترنيمة ما احلى ساعة بها
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95334725/ 15c8a958/ _426_____ _.html
(427) انجيل الساعة الحادية عشر من ليلة الجمعة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95335464/ bc5985f6/ _427_____ ___.html
(428) ترنيمة بالدموع يا رب كلمتك
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95335754/ 9532686c/ _428_____ _.html
(429) لحن مقدمة العظة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95337334/ 6e68afbd/ _429____. html
(430) عظة التجارب الشيطانية - انبا موسى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95351104/ ecea826c/ _430_____ -__.html
(431) لحن ختام العظة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95352117/ 7e4d4d79/ _431____. html
(432) لحن إبؤرو الحزاينى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95354378/ 9e477cdc/ _432____. html

************ ********* ********* ********* *******
************ ********* ********* ********* *******

الجمعة العظيمة:

(501) تأمل باكر الجمعة العظيمة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94523612/ 71dafcaf/ _501_____ _.html
(502) ثوك تاتى جوم 1
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94524461/ 39c1d705/ _502_____ 1.html
(503) قسمة 2
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94524705/ 6ab00ac3/ _503___2. html
(504) انجيل باكر من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - متى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94525310/ bc7400b4/ _504_____ ___-_.html
(505) انجيل باكر من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - يوحنا
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94525978/ e962aad6/ _505_____ ___-_.html
(506) ترنيمة نبوات عن الام المسيح
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94528300/ 5705e928/ _506_____ _.html
(507) تأمل الساعة الثالثة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94528755/ 5d11413e/ _507_____ ___.html
(508) ثوك تاتى جوم 6
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94530288/ 6811807a/ _508_____ 6.html
(509) انجيل الساعة الثالثة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - متى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94532191/ a0997f4d/ _509_____ ____-_.html
(510) انجيل الساعة الثالثة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - مرقس
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94533729/ f1873563/ _510_____ ____-_.html
(511) انجيل الساعة الثالثة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - يوحنا
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94534575/ 1b1561da/ _511_____ ____-_.html
(512) ترنيمة حبيبى يا يسوع
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94536089/ 39f93b5e/ _512_____ .html
(513) ترنيمة اليوم علق
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94537775/ a241a5a/_ 513____.html
(514) تأمل الساعة السادسة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة 1
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94538550/ 139f486f/ _514_____ ____1.html
(515) ثوك تاتى جوم 3
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94539463/ 18c54744/ _515_____ 3.html
(516) لحن طاى شورى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94543696/ 312e471e/ _516____. html
(517) لحن تى ابيستولى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94547625/ c4b15838/ _517____. html
(518) قطع الساعة السادسة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94550753/ c3e610f4/ _518____. html
(520) ايها الابن الوحيد الجنس
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94553545/ 22afff00/ _520_____ .html
(521) لحن اجيوس الحزاينى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94556107/ 981a03c6/ _521____. html
(522) مزمور رفضونى - الساعة السادسة يوم الجمعة العظيمة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94559607/ c5360515/ _522____- _____.html
(523) انجيل الساعة السادسة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - متى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94562786/ eb8b286d/ _523_____ ____-_.html
(524) انجيل الساعة السادسة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - يوحنا
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94563809/ d9fac/_524_ ________- _.html
(525) امانة اللص 1
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94563865/ 5fe17401/ _525____1. html
(526) امانة اللص 2
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94569107/ 87d96940/ _526____2. html
(527) تأمل الساعة السادسة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة 2
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94569201/ 6cfc722c/ _527_____ ____2.html
(528) ترنيمة حبيبى ايا من لاجلى جرحت
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94569709/ 64ec38f5/ _528_____ __.html
(529) ترنيمة يا من فوق الصليب
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94571117/ 6616595e/ _529_____ _.html
(530) تأمل الساعة التاسعة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة 1
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94571458/ 940e4320/ _530_____ ____1.html
(531) ثوك تاتى جوم 5
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94572790/ 269395a9/ _531_____ 5.html
(532) لحن تى شورى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94573835/ 1ff6a9f4/ _532____. html
(533) لحن فاى ايتاف انف
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94575971/ 585e9d02/ _533_____ .html
(534) لحن اثفيتى اناسطاسيس
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94578502/ 75667bc6/ _534____. html
(535) بولس الساعة التاسعة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94578830/ b89dda7a/ _535_____ ___.html
(536) قطع الساعة التاسعة 1
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94578909/ ebae5b2a/ _536_____ 1.html
(537) قطع الساعة التاسعة 2
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94582425/ 351b9165/ _537_____ 2.html
(538) قسمة 3
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94584201/ 21a61490/ _538___3. html
(539) انجيل الساعة التاسعة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - متى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94584952/ c98d5e8e/ _539_____ ____-_.html
(540) انجيل الساعة التاسعة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - لوقا
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94585088/ 2b9b9537/ _540_____ ____-_.html
(541) تأمل الساعة التاسعة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة 2
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94585189/ 5d5ecf96/ _541_____ ____2.html
(542) ترنيمة يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94585969/ cdceb3a0/ _542_____ __.html
(543) ترنيمة قامت مريم
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94587355/ 48cbe115/ _543____. html
(544) تأمل الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم الجمعة العظيمة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94587781/ fd01f39d/ _544_____ ____.html
(545) ثوك تاتى جوم 2
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94588066/ a0ca4d63/ _545_____ 2.html
(546) انجيل الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - متى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94588508/ 17e30509/ _546_____ _____-_.html
(547) انجيل الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - يوحنا
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94588881/ ae3ea4f6/ _547_____ _____-_.html
(548) ترنيمة حب سما فوق كل حب
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94589759/ a6ab72d1/ _548_____ __.html
(549) موسيقى ترنيمة يا سيدى كم كان قاسيا
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94590906/ 195d035/_ 549______ __.html
(550) تأمل الساعة الثانية عشر من يوم الجمعة العظيمة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94590985/ 50450b87/ _550_____ ____.html
(551) النبوات من مراثى أرميا النبى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94593064/ a4a582fe/ _551_____ _.html
(552) ثوك تاتى جوم 1
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94593473/ 24d38ec0/ _552_____ 1.html
(553) لحن بيك أثرونوس 1
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94593623/ 5a20aeeb/ _553_____ 1.html
(554) لحن بيك أثرونوس 2
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94593650/ 8c686996/ _554_____ 2.html
(555) لحن بيك أثرونوس 3
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94594405/ 1f26858b/ _555_____ 3.html
(556) لحن بيك أثرونوس 4
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94601644/ b393449a/ _556_____ 4.html
(557) انجيل الساعة الثانية عشر من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - متى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94602000/ c6aa96db/ _557_____ _____-_.html
(558) انجيل الساعة الثانية عشر من يوم الجمعة العظيمة - يوحنا
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94602229/ 8ec49893/ _558_____ _____-_.html
(560) لحن غولغوسا 2
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94656975/ b1d2d73b/ _560____2. html
(561) ترنيمة كامل الأجيال
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94657393/ 7319bd33/ _561____. html
(562) ترنيمة يايسوع
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 94605038/ 7e8b7593/ _562___.html

************ ********* ********* ********* *******


سبت الفرح:

(601) تأمل سبت الفرح
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95439697/ f69f93ed/ _601_____ .html
(602) مزمور انا الصغير
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95440244/ 1219875c/ _602_____ .html
(603) الرسائل السبع إلى الكنائس
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95440949/ 60fd1400/ _603_____ .html
(604) الاسباط
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95441422/ 11119e38/ _604__.html
(605) سفر الرؤيا 01-05
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95447280/ 241634f0/ _605____01- 05.html
(606) سفر الرؤيا 06-11
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95453655/ 54d9a809/ _606____06- 11.html
(607) سفر الرؤيا 12-17
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95461045/ a4e657a1/ _607____12- 17.html
(608) سفر الرؤيا 18-22
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95464792/ bdbd5af8/ _608____18- 22.html
(609) انجيل سبت النور
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 95465410/ 219068e0/ _609____. html

************ ********* ********* ********* *******



عيد القيامة:


(701) تأمل عيد القيامة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88767996/ 89120ff5/ _701_____ .html
(702) لحن اونيمناى
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88769023/ f5826e0d/ _702____. html
(703) يا كل الصفوف
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88769717/ dc8def52/ _703____. html
(704) تمثلية القيامة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88770858/ 636a16c0/ _704___.html
(705) لحن اخرستوس انستي
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88771310/ bd34d372/ _705____. html
(706) لحن طون سينا نارخون
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88771457/ 42739550/ _706_____ .html
(707) لحن توليثو
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88771737/ 166f8c8f/ _707___.html
(708) لحن تين أناسطاسين
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88771955/ a4a5672f/ _708____. html
(709) لحن بخرستوس افطونف
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88772732/ 74b0d7ee/ _709____. html
(710) محير عيد القيامة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88774458/ e51278f3/ _710____. html
(711) المزمور السنجارى لعيد القيامة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88775189/ 99cc93a6/ _711_____ .html
(712) انجيل عيد القيامة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88777143/ 7fa5fd3f/ _712____. html
(713) مرد انجيل عيد القيامة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88777332/ 44678f00/ _713_____ .html
(714) آمين طون ثاناتون
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88777637/ 32c6b964/ _714____. html
(715) اسبسمس ادام لعيد القيامة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88779287/ 36e4bf40/ _715_____ .html
(716) توزيع عيد القيامة
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88780333/ 2ce710fe/ _716____. html
(717) مديحة رتلوا اليوم
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88780893/ da5d1795/ _717____. html
(718) مديحة من فى الالهى يشبهك
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88781556/ b6e65820/ _718_____ _.html
(719) ترنيمة قام حقا
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88782687/ 64bc074c/ _719____. html
(720) ترنيمة قام المسيح بموتة ابطل عز الموت
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88783632/ 4f9e4d6d/ _720_____ ___.html
(721) ترنيمة المسيح قام من بين الاموات
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 88784414/ a98660d/_ 721______ _.html

************ ********* ********* ********* *******


اذكرونا فى صلواتكم



عماد - غادة - مارك
* 


*مــــنقول للأمانه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 مارس 2010)

*جمييل يامارو
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مارس 2010)

*ثانكس كتير ميلوووو​*


----------



## marcelino (15 مارس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *جمييل يامارو
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*




*ثانكس سندريلا
*​


----------



## marcelino (15 مارس 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ثانكس كتير ميلوووو​*




*ثاانكس كوووكى
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مارس 2010)

تسلم ايدك يامارسوووووووو
​


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> تسلم ايدك يامارسوووووووو
> ​



*ثاانكس بنت العدرا
*​


----------



## eg_20005 (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا للموضوع الجميل ده.
انا كنت محتاج شريطين لأسبوع الالام كانوا تسجيل سنة 1987 تقريبا و من اصدار الكاتدرائيه فيه تسجيل لالحان الجمعه العظيمه كلها. ميزته انه كان تسجيل بصوت جميل جدا ممزوج بروح الصلاه. هل حد عنده الشريطين دول؟

شكرا


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2011)

جميل اوي يا ميلو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2011)

_مجهود رااااااااااااائع يا مارسلينو _
_شكرا على الالحان _
_ربنا يعوضك _​


----------



## noraa (6 أبريل 2011)

مرسىىىىىى جدا


----------



## tena.barbie (7 أبريل 2011)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع الرب يبارك الخدمة


----------



## ananas (13 أبريل 2011)

:66:مجهود عظيم ربنا يبارككم​


----------

